# [SOLVED] Driver for Creative Webcam vf 0040 Up-to-date (2011) advice please



## Suealpha (Feb 25, 2011)

I am trying to find a driver for a *Creative Webcam vf 0040* (obviously something at the bottom end of the market) I acquired through Freecycle.

I discovered TechSupport Forum while I was Googling. On this page

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ver-for-creative-webcam-vf-0040-a-251158.html 

I found some useful looking discussion but it looks as if it could be in need of updating as it is a year and a half old now.

I have one or two other problems I would like to put to the forum in due course and so don't want to tangle things up now by botching the installation of software for what is really just a frivolous toy.

Please can someone help me?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Driver for Creative Webcam vf 0040 Up-to-date (2011) advice please*

Hi and welcome to TSF try here http://support.creative.com/Product...218&subCatID=847&prodID=10410&prodName=WebCam Instant&subCatName=WebCam Series&CatName=Web+Cameras&VARSET=prodfaqRODFAQ_10410,VARSET=CategoryID:218 scroll down a little it comes under webcam instant


----------



## Suealpha (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Driver for Creative Webcam vf 0040 Up-to-date (2011) advice please*

Thank you SO much, joeten.

This worked just like that! (Although - for anyone else reading this - I did make sure that I got the whole of the url (right up to "CategoryID:218") as, in the way that these things often do, the hyperlink underlining had missed a lot of the address.)

I have now seen my lovely self on video - what a sobering experience!

Thanks again - and for being so quick too!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Driver for Creative Webcam vf 0040 Up-to-date (2011) advice please*

Hi your welcome,sorry about the link no idea what happend,could you please use the thread tools near the top of the page and mark this as solved thank you


----------

